# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How Do You Post Pictures Here?



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hello,

How do you post pictures here? I have a digital camera (that's a first step, lol) but do not know how to get the pictures in a post.

Thanks,
Carlos

I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hello,

How do you post pictures here? I have a digital camera (that's a first step, lol) but do not know how to get the pictures in a post.

Thanks,
Carlos

I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You have to have them posted on a WEB site somewhere first. Find a WEB site tht will host them for you

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

You can try putting your pictures here http://www.pbase.com and then create a link to it.

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------

